

Students need to embrace version control systems to become better programmers - sebastiank123
https://rhodecode.com/blog/67/set-your-students-up-for-success

======
Communitivity
I do not usually comment, but on this I have to.

If you do not know the primary tasks of version control (checkout, committing,
branching, tagging, creating a new repository, forking a repository) then you
cannot call yourself a programmer. You may be a coder, able to write code,
perhaps even well. But you are not neither programmer, nor software engineer.

In my experience creating quality software is only partly about writing good
code. That's a necessity of course, but equally as important (sometimes more
so) is the process used to create the product (version control, build
automation, unit testing, release management, etc.).

The best course I ever had in college was two semesters, organized students in
terms of teams and had each design a product in the first semester, then
implement another team's product in the second semester, using version
control, releases, and product demos. The de-facto version control system on
many teams is Git, with Subversion following close behind.

I would love to see colleges offer a semester-long course for 4 credits
(course and lab) on "Creating Software Using Version Control Systems",
followed by "Real World Release Management and Build Automation". I don't
think college C.S. majors can be complete until they do.

------
jhensley30
how do we get the control systems?

~~~
sebastiank123
go to rhodecode.com and contact them. You will get a free enterprise license
if you are an EDU.

